# bettas and neons



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

i was wondering about 2 or 3 female bettas with 5 or 6 neon tetras, is that to much for a 20 gallon and will they attack the neons? i was going to put the neons in first and let them just use to the tank and let the tank get used to them, then add the bettas. or mabey just on big betta male. what do you all think? and what is the best looking and biggest bettas?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

it would work,but the only problem is that neons are fin-nippers and might nip the bettas fins.mine don't nip my betta,but all fish are different.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Can you tell us how old your tank has been set up and the ammonia right now? I'm curious. Did you do the nitrogen cycle? And I think tank would look empty with one male betta so I would go with the Females. Add them last. I think you could also get some snails or a small algea eating fish, perhaps Bristle Nose Plecos or Rubber Lipped?


----------



## monty98 (Aug 3, 2011)

i dont know what the level is, i got the test strips from wal mart. i tank has been going for about 2 to 3 weeks with a picasimus and my daughters betta. i have 3 live grass plants that are 6" to 7" tall and i just put 2 bulbs in(i belive they are some type of flower?) once they come up or i get more live plants im going to take out the fake ones. i also have had the filter running and i have a undergravle system but no cartridges at the out fall of the tubes. thats about it. so any help or info about the tank or what would be good would be a huge help. thanks again


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Neons and bettas should work. I've been wanting to do it for a while... the neons may nip though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...i have never heard of a "picasimus"..do you mean "plecostomus" ?

in almost 40 years of keeping fish ; i have not ever had neon tetras nip fins ; but i will defer to those more knowledgable than i...


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a betta and 9 neon tetras together! They are so happy :]


----------

